# wers noch nich´gelesen hat



## locationmaster (2. November 2003)

http://www.titanic-magazin.de/archiv/1103/bergwerk1.php


----------



## Fettkloß (2. November 2003)

ich kannte den test noch nicht !!!! ich finde den test sehr gut , endlich mal ein realistischer test - nich son rumgefachsimpel . 

eins jedoch konne ich bisher nicht aus meinem bergwerk rauskitzeln - das mit der pistensau meine ich !!! ich werd nochma alles geben unds versuchen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnthonyXIV (3. November 2003)

Hi @ all, 

so ein MIST!!!  jetzt bin ich schon jahrelanger Titanic Abbonent und die Seilschaft um diesen Chefredakteur Sonneborn, hat es tatsächlich geschafft mich hinters Licht zu führen! 

Getarnt als BILD Reporter haben sie mir das (durchaus lukrative) Angebot gemacht, mit einem Bergwerk-Bike auf einer Doppelseite ebendieser Zeitung zu erscheinen. 
Sie wollten nochmals auf den Eklat aufmerksam machen, den die "Nestbeschmutzer" der Redaktion Titanic erzeugt hatten, als sie Funktionäre der Fußball WM 2006 sehr plump, zu bestechen versucht hatten.
Frisch ans Werk gemacht, gabs ein Bike mit erlesenen "BILD Leser beschimpfen die Titanic Sprüchen" und fertig war die ANTI TITANIC - SuperSonderEdition!
Mir wurde das Blaue vom Himmel versprochen: Bike Test auf einer Doppelseite, ein Tour de France Team 2004, ein lecker Kaffee + Himbeertorte, Abendessen (und mehr) mit A. Glockenhell und vielerlei weitere Vergünstigungen! 

Ich hatte mich schon so gefreut...... und nun dies!! Da werde ich am Montag gleich mal bei diesen Schmierfinken anrufen.... 

Wer hätte das gedacht... tststs.... heute kann man keinem mehr trauen! Nicht mal denen von der Titanic... 


AnthonyXIV


----------



## Fettkloß (3. November 2003)

@ anthony

reg dich nicht auf anthony - ich denke das der biketest in Titanic die Fa. Bergwerk an die "Spitze der Top of the pop`s" der Rahmenbauer weltweit katapultiert hat!!!!! du selbst sammelst auch pluspunkte als jahrelanger Titanic Abbonent - zumindest bei mir und meines gleichen . 

Noch mal meine gratulation zum test in der titanic - du bist ja marketingchef - der weg den du einschlägst ist absolut bewunderungswürdig !!!

wer ein neues bike braucht sollte die "bike" und konsorten vergessen , derjenige sollte vielmehr titanic oder brigitte lesen ???
so verstehe ich deine botschaft - sagenhaftes konzept !!!!! Hut ab


----------



## Fettkloß (3. November 2003)

@ anthony

ich will nicht indiscret sein aber wer ist A. Glockenhell ?


----------



## XC_Freund (3. November 2003)

Je länger man es liest, desto mehr kommt man zu der Einsicht: Besser hätte man wohl in der Titanic nicht abschneiden können. Im Ernst, ein Ergebniss super Firma, super Produkt ohne bissige Kommentare in einem Satiremagazin wären wohl der größte Verriß den man sich vorstellen kann.

Weiter so Anthony!


----------



## eitsch:bi (4. November 2003)

Hallo Anthony,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser wirklich gelungenen Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und dem überaus guten Testergebnis. Sofern es sich um den Start einer Kampagne handelt, in welchen "alternativen" Printmedien dürfen wir weitere Tests erwarten ??
Beste Grüße 
HB


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. November 2003)

Tja, TITANIC ist und bleibt eben das unangefochtene Leib- und Magenblatt der Ewiggestrigen


----------

